

Pew: if you use Facebook or Twitter, you probably get news there - huac
http://www.engadget.com/2015/07/15/pew-social-network-news-study/

======
at-fates-hands
There's a huge difference between getting news on FB or Twitter and actually
reading and knowing what the news is saying.

I have multiple friends and family who don't visit news sites but get it on
their FB or Twitter feeds. This is usually how the conversation goes:

ME: "Did you read the story about the new developments in the Silk Road case
on Wired?"

THEM: "Oh no, I just saw a headline about it in my FB/Twitter feed, what did
it say?"

So yes, more people are getting their news on social media platforms, but when
its part of a huge firehose of information, they hardly have time to read the
articles or digest anything further than the headline.

